# New Here and Introducing Sammy - DUW



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and figured I'd just combine an intro and pictures of my new boy into one thread! :wink: 

I'm Robin, and I lost my last of three college kitties on May 5th. She was 18 years old and she went down quickly. I was able to hold her as she was PTS. Her name was Chynna and she was a LH Calico. Sweetest girl in the world!

I also had Shasta, who was my first, who I lost in December '02. He was diagnosed with fibromyalgia in his front right leg five years prior, and amputation gave him five more years with me. He got ill, was given a steroid shot, and his body completely shut down within a week. The doctors were baffled. Shasta was a wonderfully sweet brown tabby who lost his battle at the age of 14. 

And then there was Tyranny, the little tyrant. She was a difficult cat to love, from the first, she'd poop under the bed as a kitten, she would pee on the carpet rather than in the litter box (the vets could find no reason health-wise why she should). She hated to be held, but did enjoy head scratches. She also never learned to groom herself (I got her from a shelter, so who knows what she went through before I got her), and was a long haired kitty so I took over the grooming. She was a kitty only a mother could love! And love her fiercely I did, and I also kept her, despite the poor potty habits, because I make a commitment for life, and I wasn't going to pass a "problem" on to someone else. She also came down with diabetes in the last 1/2 of her life. Tyranny was a mostly white cat with gray "clouds" on her. She was PTS last August at the age of 16. 

So, after my beloved Chynna passed over, I found myself catless and my heart empty. We also have a 9 year old golden retriever mix who was moping and missing her last kitty. She literally laid around the house, letting out big sighs and giving us the puppy eyes. 

This past Saturday I headed to Petsmart to pick up a few things, knowing it was pet adoption day, but not really thinking I'd bring anyone home. Boy was I wrong! 

I was looking at the kittens (don't we all gravitate to them first?) and heard one of the ladies say "I can't believe that no one has adopted Sammy yet!". I ask - "who's Sammy?" and meet the kitty who took all the sadness away. 

In that environment, he wasn't at his best personality wise - but he had an angel there with him, one of his foster moms (he'd been shared between two foster homes) who knew his entire story, from the time he was trapped as a wee kitten from his feral mom (who they never were able to succesfully trap), to his tummy problems as a baby, to now. 

She told me he was very affectionate, loved interaction, needed a companion animal at home and was good with dogs. He fit the bill perfectly! I was trying to decide between him and a young adult female named Bean, but Sammy kept calling to me for some reason - and I can't help but believe it was meant to be, because I have fallen head over heels in love with this boy. I can't stop thinking about him, I can't wait for the work day to end to get back home to him. 

He collapses anywhere on your body and drapes himself over any appendage, just melting into purrs (and melting my heart with him). My boyfriend who was never a cat person before he met me, but loved my kitties as fiercely as I did is already completely smitten with Sammy as well. 

Sammy came with his name, we're still not decided if we'll keep it or change it, but with each passing day, the name change is less likely. 

Here's my boy!






















































Less than 48 hours at home, completely relaxed with Diamond:


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi and Welcome! We love pics, and I love the one of just his little white hand. One of my boys has white on his feet, and I hope Sammy is better behaved than my guy Coco. Coco has teh badness in him. His whites get in trouble a lot.

Thanks for the pics and story and most importantly, keep them coming! Sammy sure looks like a keeper.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

What a story! I hurt for all your losses. I had my nearly 18y/o PTS as well. Renal failure.

It's great to "know" people that's gone through similar things. It helps the hurt a little bit. I know what you mean about meeting a kitty and the hurt starts to step aside for a bit.

Sammy looks so sweet. I think you need to go back and get Bean too though!!! Sammy needs a buddy!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

welcome and post more pics please!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love how SHINY he is! He is a beautiful kitty and it seems providential that you found each other that day.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sammy is a good looking kitty, and he sounds perfect for your home. Diamond looks happy to have a kitty friend again.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwwww, Sammy is so cute! His coloring is really interesting, and I love that white paw picture! (I've already admitted on here to being fascinated with paws.)

I relate to a lot of what you said about losing your kitties, having lost mine in February. I'm sure you'll find that Sammy cushions the blow a lot. And what a great thing that you were open to having another little one around. He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

is that a golden retriever.... relaxing???? 8O I never thought that was possible! lol.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome!  Sammy is so lovely. Don´t change... 
Look at his eyes. Once I saw eyes like these - I "felt in love" with a cat.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

coco & little guy said:


> Hi and Welcome! We love pics, and I love the one of just his little white hand. One of my boys has white on his feet, and I hope Sammy is better behaved than my guy Coco. Coco has teh badness in him. His whites get in trouble a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and story and most importantly, keep them coming! Sammy sure looks like a keeper.


Thank you! Sammy's so photogenic, I'm sure there will be many more pictures of this love bug!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

talullah said:


> What a story! I hurt for all your losses. I had my nearly 18y/o PTS as well. Renal failure.
> 
> It's great to "know" people that's gone through similar things. It helps the hurt a little bit. I know what you mean about meeting a kitty and the hurt starts to step aside for a bit.
> 
> Sammy looks so sweet. I think you need to go back and get Bean too though!!! Sammy needs a buddy!


The chances of that happening with the reluctant other half is next to none. I have to work him up to it! I was lucky to get Sammy, as we really DO have a zoo. Besides the fur babies, we have herps as well (ball pythons and geckos). 

When I called him asking how mad he'd be if I brought home a kitty on Saturday, he wasn't really crazy about the idea but eventually aquiesed and said "you're going to do it anyway". But now he loves Sammy too!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I love how SHINY he is! He is a beautiful kitty and it seems providential that you found each other that day.


His foster moms put a lot of love into this boy and it shows. His fur is like velvet! I've been e-mailing the both of them, and they're going to put together a CD of his baby pictures for me!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Leazie said:


> Sammy is a good looking kitty, and he sounds perfect for your home. Diamond looks happy to have a kitty friend again.


She is over the MOON happy to have a buddy in the house again! He was a bit annoyed with her at first, but having been raised around dogs knew how to handle himself and tell her how to back off when he needed his space.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

October said:


> Awwwww, Sammy is so cute! His coloring is really interesting, and I love that white paw picture! (I've already admitted on here to being fascinated with paws.)
> 
> I relate to a lot of what you said about losing your kitties, having lost mine in February. I'm sure you'll find that Sammy cushions the blow a lot. And what a great thing that you were open to having another little one around. He's just gorgeous!


Thank you - it is very tough to lose a good friend, but I think of adopting a pet that needs a home as honoring the memory of the ones that came before them. Their passing left an opening for another kitty to find a home, and I think I found the PURRfect one for us!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Claiken said:


> is that a golden retriever.... relaxing???? 8O I never thought that was possible! lol.


Golden Retriever/Shepard mix. She's a pretty mellow dog. I also volunteer with Canine Assistants that trains service dogs for the physically disabled and the golden retrievers are pretty mellow compared to the labs - now the labs will go all day!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Mutzi said:


> Welcome!  Sammy is so lovely. Don´t change...
> Look at his eyes. Once I saw eyes like these - I "felt in love" with a cat.


Thanks for the welcome - I absolutely LOVE your kitten! He's got to be the cutest, most photogenic kitten in the world!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sammy is SO gorgeous! Look at his little white paws *melts*

He sounds like the perfect cat for you. Perhaps your angels at the bridge picked this one out special for you. 

Love the one of him relaxing with the dog. My cats would have kicked the dog off the bed first, just because they can.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, Sammy has such cool colouring! I love the photos of him and Diamond.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful fur gang


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like your Sammy will be a great addition, what a cutie!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Kobster said:


> Sammy is SO gorgeous! Look at his little white paws *melts*
> 
> He sounds like the perfect cat for you. Perhaps your angels at the bridge picked this one out special for you.
> 
> Love the one of him relaxing with the dog. My cats would have kicked the dog off the bed first, just because they can.


I'm very sure my angels at the Bridge helped pick him out! 

His white paws make ME melt too!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Wow, Sammy has such cool colouring! I love the photos of him and Diamond.


Thank you! Your Milly is absolutely a gorgeous cat too!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

dmcwlvssr said:


> Welcome to you and the beautiful fur gang


Thanks for the welcome, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

DesnBaby said:


> Looks like your Sammy will be a great addition, what a cutie!


He's fitting right in - we adore him!


----------

